# The New Unitysuit Onesie Trend --> What's your Opinion?



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

poler napsack for the win.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

NickBates said:


> Recently I have been seeing a lot of students at Western University reppin UNITYSUIT Onesies on campus. Then when we went to Whistler we notice a lot of people wearing the same onesies as their outerwear...
> 
> I did some research and it seems like onesies are huge in Europe and are making a comeback. Hasn't really hit North America yet but once it does it will probably be huge. What do you guys think should I rep one?


You are a liar.


----------



## NickBates (Mar 21, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> poler napsack for the win.



That is hilarious!!!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

jumpsuits for women actually are about to make a comeback here in the US, if in newyork or LA you may see them now, don't ask me how i know these things


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i know a girl who wears jumpsuits all the time and she's awesome and looks awesome in them


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

a woman with a good body can make a jumpsuit look great

keywords there are : *woman* and *good body*


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I was 4' 10" and 400lbs, tried one on had to lose 200lbs to get it off. Wish I had gotten a smaller size.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

not bad actually


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

If this catches on, I'm rockin my 70s artic cat snow suit and my 80s purple one piece again. I don't care if it embarrasses my kids and wife


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

d2cycles said:


> If this catches on, I'm rockin my 70s artic cat snow suit and my 80s purple one piece again. I don't care if it embarrasses my kids and wife


when you take the plunge please do share photo's lol


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Kenai said:


> You are a liar.


^ me likey ^



CassMT said:


> jumpsuits for women actually are about to make a comeback here in the US, if in newyork or LA you may see them now, don't ask me how i know these things


cuz JLo


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Kenai said:


> You are a liar.


What does that mean?:dunno:


Doesn't work for me, but, whatever.
Shred's polar things are way more practical imo.:thumbsup:

And I wouldn't use anything from Western University as a trend to follow.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Kenai said:


> You are a liar.


Exactly. This shit is not being worn in Europe.


----------

